# Money needed to show to live Italy over 90 days



## sgtanne (May 24, 2011)

I am getting mixed information on different sites...one says I have to show I have 100k euros to move to Italy for a year and the other site is vague...does anyone know for sure??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sgtanne said:


> I am getting mixed information on different sites...one says I have to show I have 100k euros to move to Italy for a year and the other site is vague...does anyone know for sure??


There isn't a set figure. Each consulate where you apply for a visa sometimes puts out an indicative amount, but even that varies widely, and having the minimum amount doesn't guarantee you a visa. They can still turn you down without giving a reason, other than a vague one like 'not meeting all the requirements' without spelling out what they are. The thing is, when it comes to giving out long-stay visas to non-EU citizens, each country can write its own rules and it's in their interest to keep them vague, allowing a large measure of discretion for whoever makes the decision, either a civil servant in Italy (such applications are usually referred back to the home country) or consular staff. With public finance in a dreadful state and services such as health, school and social care overstretched, and sky-high unemployment, Italy doesn't want anyone who won't make a substantial contribution to local economy, such as a millionaire who will be welcomed with open arms.

If it's any consolation, US takes exactly the same line with EU applicants wanting to live in their country.


----------



## sgtanne (May 24, 2011)

*money*

Thanks Joppa!


----------

